# Kein Netzwerk nach Hardwarewechsel bei gleicher Architektur

## magicteddy

Meine Festplatte ist in einen anderen Rechner umgezogen.

Die Hardwareänderungen: Andere Grafik und Netzwerkkarten.

Grafik war unwichtig, aber Netzwerk muß laufen.

Treiber im Kernel geändert, Kernel erstellt und installiert...

/etc/modules.d/aliases angepasst,

Kein Netz, dmesg meldet beide Treiber als geladen...

Treiber als Module gebaut, Kernel und Treiber installiert und geladen, kein Netz ...

Erst nach einer kleinen Suche im Netz kam ich auf ifconfig -a, und siehe da, beide Karten waren da, aber als eth3 und eth4.

die Ursache: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

# PCI device 0x10b7:0x9200 (3c59x)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:yy:xx:yy:xx:yy", NAME="eth3"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4401 (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:xx:yy:xx:yy:xx", NAME="eth4"

# lediglich MAC-Adressen verfälscht

```

Vielleicht spare ich mit diesem Posting jemandem mal ein wenig Zeit bei der Fehlersuche.

-andreas

----------

## TheSmallOne

Viel interessanter wäre es aber zu erfahren, wie man es verhindern kann, dass diese Regeln automatisch angelegt werden.

----------

## Qubit

75-persistent-net-generator.rules löschen.

Qubit

----------

## return13

ohja - den Spaß hat ich auch.....

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Qubit wrote:*   

> 75-persistent-net-generator.rules löschen.

 

Ist das nciht irgendwie eine ziemlich Holzhammermethode da einfach so eine Datei zu löschen? ich dachte eher an etwas sanfteres, wie z.B. eine Konfigurationsoption irgendwo.

Zumal die von die angegebene Datei ja nicht wirklich dafür verantwortlich ist, dass diese Datei unter /etc/udev/rules.d/ entsteht. Die wird erst beim Herunterfahren von /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-stop.sh angelegt, was m.E. eher der Punkt wäre, an dem man ansetzen müsste.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ein anderer (von mir bevorzugter) Ansatz ist es immer eigene udev rules für die Netwerkkarten zu machen. Ich bevorzuge symbolische Namen, insbesondere bei mehreren Netzen etc. eine gute Möglichkeit den Überblick zu behalten. Gewöhnt man sich das an bei ner Portierung auf neue Hardware läuft man nicht Gefahr das etwas 'dazwischenfunkt'.

Ums mal auf ein Beispiel (Router) zu bringen: Ein Interface bekommt den Name Uplink, die anderen Netznamen/Gebäudenamen etc. - Ist einfach komfortabler, falls man auch mal Karten umsteckt und man muß nicht immer nach dem richtigen eth* suchen   :Wink:  .

----------

